# Lots of RST packets



## LoZio (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi
 I'm running

```
FreeBSD xxx 8.1-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Sun Oct  3 11:56:28 CEST 2010  i386
```
GENERIC kernel with CARP module. It runs haproxy to balance several sorts of things, mostly SSL connections. Starting from refused connections to the clients, I sniffed the net and found the machine is sending lots of RST packets back to clients, especially from port 443. In which way can I find why I'm killing those connections? Any idea where to start looking?
Bye


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2013)

Firewall perhaps?

Please upgrade to 8.3. FreeBSD 8.1 has been end-of-life since July 2012.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## LoZio (Mar 27, 2013)

No firewall on that machine.


----------

